# FS: 18" LTZ/RS OEM Wheels + Tires



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I'm interested in the wheels but I live in CA and I think the price is a little high. Let me know if you're willing to negotiate.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> I'm interested in the wheels but I live in CA and I think the price is a little high. Let me know if you're willing to negotiate.


Hey Daniel,

Shoot me a PM with what you're offering. Less than 1000km on those as well. Let me know where in CA you are too and ill check shipping costs.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

danielp23 said:


> I'm interested in the wheels but I live in CA and I think the price is a little high. Let me know if you're willing to negotiate.


The MSRP for 18" OEM rims from GM Parts Direct is $360 / wheel. The tires retail for $180 / tire if you can get a good deal. Total all that up and you look at $2160 for a new set without installation by your local dealer or shipping. All prices in USD. Sounds like a good deal considering these are barely used.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Bump, still have these. Make offers if you don't agree with the price. There's some flex here, I'd just like to get rid of 'em.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Any pictures to see how good of the shape there in?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Southpaw1456 said:


> Any pictures to see how good of the shape there in?


Sorry I missed this! Yeah I can take some later but basically brand new. 1000km on them? 

*The wheels are still for sale, looking for $1500.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Perfect condition, no scratches. Still under 1000km on these!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

**** if i had 1500$...


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Still for sale! Looking for $1350.


----------

